# Gallipolis ?



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

We are planning to fish Gallipolis this weekend so are there any major surprises we should be aware of. Is the city park launch open and where is there a bait store if I may ask? I have not visited in years. I know the fair is going on too. Thanks in advance. As far as fishing goes feel free to share your 2 cents too but not so concerned about that advice. Mainly just will we be able to fish OK.


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

Watch out for snakes other than that should be good fishing... small mouth hitting good on top water and hybrid bass always put up good fight


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Sweet. Thanks a bunch. Were going to catfish mostly but I will bring a fly rod too now. Thanks


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Bait stores are few and far between ,literly,, I have not been to either in a year or so , but I think both are still open. No. 1 is at Bidwell on Rt. 554.(out of Rio Grande go out 554 and will be on right. From Gallipolis go out 160 and hang a left and the old school will be on left) in rear of the old Bidwell School. No. 2 is over in Point Pleasant. Cross bridge out of Gallipolis, take 2nd exit off 35 and cross the 2nd bridge into Point Pleasant. Hang a right at first light and take it out to where it T's into that street. Bait shop will be on left.. Like I say I have been to either in over a year so you may do a google and call ahead.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Great thanks. I know where you mean. A little off topic but Is the pizza farm place still open right by Buckeye hills. It's been 20 years since I been down. Just curious. Good memories.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I have never heard of the Pizza Farm.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah, no matter. It was a farm as I recall on north side of the campus I think and I don't remember the name. In the bottom of the house or barn was a pizza shop. I barely remember now.


----------



## Buckslayer (May 16, 2008)

dropthetailgate said:


> Yeah, no matter. It was a farm as I recall on north side of the campus I think and I don't remember the name. In the bottom of the house or barn was a pizza shop. I barely remember now.


Was jimanettis. Not a pizza joint anymore to my knowledge. Still open as a restaurant though.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Yep that's it thanks. Setting out here now at the mouth of the creek and not a single nibble so far. Marked some nice ones


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Seemed really slow to us this weekend. Maybe a foot of visibility with lots of debri in the ohio but we spent most our time in the kanawha and it was much better. distinct mud line at the mouth. All we could muster up was two small cats a white bass and a crappie. 0.2 mph current. A local bass fisherman was having poor luck too and the other catfish boats that were probably locals seemed they were bouncing around like we did.


----------

